# SLC Trip (Some Advice Needed)



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

First off pray that this weird ass weather system\pattern moves out soon and the storms start lining up like normal.

*Brighton * is smaller\cheap but normally has some of if not THE best snow in Utah and a ton of fun terrain.

*Solitude * also has great terrain, snow and never crowded, if HoneyComb("In bounds backcountry") Canyon is open it's a MUST GO.

*Snowbird * is pretty awesome great snow EPIC gnarly terrain(only behind J-Hole\Squaw) but gets crowded and tracked out quick on the weekend also can be expensive and is VERY steep.

*Powder Mountain* is a must go if your going to be around Ogden where Snowbasin is at, personally my favorite resort in the nation.

I'm not a fan of Park City resorts not as much snow and generally more crowded(crowded and rich people) but Park City is a super cool place to hang out and party.


Good luck and have fun!


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Stay in Sandy and get a three day pass for the Bird at Canyon Sports.
Boom Done!


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

--bigtime-- said:


> Stay in Sandy and get a three day pass for the Bird at Canyon Sports.
> Boom Done!


Yep you can get a salt lake super pass and hit all 3 and go to your favorite one twice

If your buying separate lift ticket get them a "The Lift House" which is at the mouth of Big Cotton Woood Canyon next to 7-11 WAY WAY cheaper than the windows at the resorts.

Yea I second staying Sandy or CottonWood heights find a cheap hotel down in the valley and call it a day, free buses will take you anywhere you need to go


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

hikeswithdogs said:


> *Snowbird * *is pretty awesome great snow EPIC gnarly terrain*(only behind J-Hole\Squaw) but gets crowded and tracked out quick on the weekend also can be expensive and is VERY steep.
> 
> *Powder Mountain* *is a must go* if your going to be around Ogden where Snowbasin is at, personally my favorite resort in the nation.
> 
> ...


quoted (and bolded) for truth.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

as a fellow midwesterner who's gone to Utah 3 times in the last few years, I'll vouch for everything these guys are telling you.


----------



## Boiler12 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the very helpful replies, unfortunately I jumped the gun a little bit on the trip planning and realized there are a number of things stopping it. Holiday blackout dates ruining the original dates of the trip, to the only available week we could fly working for me and not the others in my group. And while I really wanted to go I can't justify going on the trip by myself and paying for a room and car solo.

From the looks of it I may be stuck in the Midwest this season for now unless some other plans pan out.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Don't give up? There are other destinations you can try that might work out. Does Southwest Airlines fly where you live? They have ticket sales 3 or 4 times a year. Denver is one of their typical destinations that go on sale.


----------



## Boiler12 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes, SWA does fly from where I am from (Chicago Area), but I forgot to add the trip was going to be made possible because of Rewards Points so the flight would have been free (except for the Holidays which threw a wrench into everything). There is still hope for maybe a weekend trip sometime next semester (graduating college next May) where I maybe take a Friday afternoon off and get a solid two days in and return on a Monday afternoon.


----------



## BMW_TT (Jan 23, 2010)

In for SLC advice


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

mpdsnowman said:


> But I really like powder mountain....


Yep powder country at PowMow is worth it alone, long insane powder runs and a bus to pick you up and bring you back to the lifts when you finally get to the bottom.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

BMW_TT said:


> In for SLC advice


How many threads are you going to chime in for advice? What do you want to know that hasn't been answered? 

There is NO SNOW HERE! Conditions will suck and it will be icy. Expect a lot of crowds since not much terrain is open anywhere.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> I just didnt like snowbasin. To me that was a commercial skiers paradise. We even got looked at funny in the bar because we didnt dress like skiers:laugh: Ohhh yea if your gonna eat there you better be rich. burger and fries and drink were like 16 bucks literally...
> 
> But I really like powder mountain....


I dunno, Carm! Yeah, you definitely need to pack your grub and beers for Snowbasin, but the Strawberry side of the mountain offers some great runs, where stashes can be found for weeks. The nice thing about a commercial "resort" is that the Powder Hounds are too snobby for it (because it is so "high class") and stick with places like PowMo, and the real ski snob tourists stay on the groomers. That means there is a ton of powder to be found. Plus, the gondola on the Strawberry side may be the most beautiful lift ride I've ever experienced! Nevermind the exquisite outhouse!

Powder Mountain is great...but the fact that they tout so much terrain, but more than half of it is accessible by cat only...for an added fee? That turned me off real fast!


----------



## BMW_TT (Jan 23, 2010)

snowvols said:


> How many threads are you going to chime in for advice? What do you want to know that hasn't been answered?
> 
> There is NO SNOW HERE! Conditions will suck and it will be icy. Expect a lot of crowds since not much terrain is open anywhere.


I'm just subscribing to threads that are related to my trip.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

neednsnow said:


> Powder Mountain is great...but the fact that they tout so much terrain, but more than half of it is accessible by cat only...for an added fee? That turned me off real fast!


True but the cat rides are only like 10$ pretty tough to beat that but it's all hike able so kinda a waste of money, still to me nothing beats powder country on a good snow day\week.

Yea the 7000 acres thing is deceiving but I love it, get a backpack throw in a lunch and flask and go earn your turns best inbound backcountry of any resort anywhere IMO


----------

